
A robust shell manager for fish - bucaran
Long time Oh My Fish! contributor and the person responsible for the Wahoo&#x2F;OMF merge. If you see Oh My Fish! history for August 27, 2015, you can figure it out.<p>Here is another take at the let me manage your shell goods, Fisherman.<p>&gt; https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;fisherman&#x2F;fisherman<p>This project was built from the ground up using an entirely different and more ambitious design, forged over 4 months of semi-private development. This is my most valuable contribution to the fish-shell community.<p>I think the best features of Fisherman are: strong UNIX ties and familiarity, minimalistic design, flat tree structure, unified plugin system, external self-managed database, cache mechanism, dependency manifest file, compatibility with Oh My Fish! and Wahoo, extensive documentation and examples and quick shell start.<p>Fisherman ameliorates the slow shell start problem using a flat dependency tree instead of loading a directory hierarchy per plugin. This also means that Fisherman performance does not decline depending on the number of plugins installed.<p>Thanks if you read this far and happy new year!
======
brudgers
Direct link:
[https://github.com/fisherman/fisherman](https://github.com/fisherman/fisherman)

------
dang
Posts without URLs get penalized, so you'd be better off posting this with a
link, then adding your text as a first comment in the new thread. Good luck!

